# 1965 Ross Polobike, chrome frame.



## IngoMike (Nov 21, 2020)

1965 Ross Polobike. My new favorite wheelie machine...gave it a quick detail and it shined up like a new penny. I don't know why all old kids bikes were not Chrome, its hard for a kid to mess up Chrome. Does not look like it was ridden very much. Anyway, I would appreciate any info anybody has on this model, all I come up with is the Ross Barracuda, which has the same frame.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 21, 2020)

Photos look so kool up on the roof!


----------



## Bman212 (Nov 21, 2020)

Unfortunately I will be of absolutely no help but damn that thing is cool as hell.


----------



## EMG111 (Jul 24, 2022)

Great bike never seen one like that before


----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 1, 2022)

In more than 20 years of buying Vintage bikes and attending swap meets all over the country, that is the only chrome one of those I’ve ever seen


----------



## videoranger (Aug 2, 2022)

Did kids actually ever play polo on stingray type bikes? What's with this polo thing? Nice bike to play polo on if you ever get a group of riders together to play a match.


----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 2, 2022)

videoranger said:


> Did kids actually ever play polo on stingray type bikes? What's with this polo thing? Nice bike to play polo on if you ever get a group of riders together to play a match.



As odd as it sounds, the term comes from the flat solo polo seat, and yes it was invented for bicycle polo. In the early 1960s kids found these seats and began using them to customize their bicycles. That was not what these kids bikes were designed for but the name from the seats stuck.


----------



## videoranger (Aug 4, 2022)

The Moulton Bicycle
					

In 1963, British inventor Alex Moulton (1920-2012) introduced an innovative compact bicycle. Architectural Review editor Reyner Banham (1922-1988) predicted it would give rise to "a new class of cyclists," young urbanites riding by choice, not necessity. Forced to sell his firm in 1967, Moulton...



					books.google.com
				




came across this book preview " The Moulton Bicycle: A History" interesting stuff. According to the author the Euro bike polo thing never caught on in the US in the 50's and Persons dumped off the lot of seats they made on Peter Mole a distributor. They do look cool on stingray style bikes.


----------



## EMG111 (Dec 13, 2022)

Please share the serial number so we can determine the year, looks like 1966


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 13, 2022)

That’s a Ross Super Ultra Cool Wheelie Ray.

That’s what I’m calling it anyway. Dunno what Ross named it.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 13, 2022)

EMG111 said:


> Please share the serial number so we can determine the year, looks like 1966



Please check the title....


Grey Ghost said:


> That’s a Ross Super Ultra Cool Wheelie Ray.



Its a Ross Polo Bike.....check the photos....


----------

